
Silicon Valley takes a right turn - gpvos
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/opinion/silicon-valley-takes-a-right-turn.html
======
cjustice
"Among Ferenstein’s findings: a minority, 29 percent, of tech company founders
described labor unions as “good,” compared to 73 percent of Democrats."

Are these feelings shared by tech-sector workers at-large? Unions are
responsible for so many improvements in workplace rights, and have
traditionally been at the forefront of working and middle class struggles!

~~~
benwerd
It's incredibly depressing if true. The labor movement gave us weekends and
the 8 hour day. While not every union is positive, unions as a concept are the
natural counterbalance to business interests, protecting individual worker
rights.

I wonder, though, if it's simply a matter of modernization. What would a 21st
century union look like? Are there examples to look to?

